

Ask HN: How to 100% turn off Google personalization for search? - tlogan

I have problem that me (I'm in US) and my college (he is Europe) are getting different results for a search a Google query.
We use the following to turn off personalization:<p>- we added `&#38;pws=0` to query<p>- we use browser in incognito mode.<p>Is there any way to turn off personalization completely including IP adress tracking?
======
dpapathanasiou
Use <http://scroogle.org/> instead

------
ijt
Have you tried <http://disconnect.me/>?

~~~
tlogan
It does not help.

It seems like Google decides what to show by IP address - not sure if it based
on history of queries from that IP address or based on location of IP address.
The same query from my college's day work (just a couple of miles away) gives
different results.

~~~
pilooch
Build a seeks node, <http://www.seeks-project.info/>, configure it to only use
Google search as backend. The both of you can then use the Seeks frontend
instead of Google, and you'll get the same results.

Additionnally, you guys will benefit from each other's actions on results.

------
murz
[http://www.google.com/support/accounts/bin/answer.py?hl=en&#...</a>

~~~
tlogan
We are using incognito browser (no cookies).

